# just got done with my session



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

And I feel like I just took a gigantic ****. It was a good one.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Heh, feels good, donut? I wish I had a good therapist. I had to recently 'turn down' my therapist for a referral to a different one..


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

This was my first out of 8 sessions where I had gotten any work done. The last session I had before this one, we said, hey, its obvious that we're not doing some things and we're not being completely honest with each other, I was not disclosing a lot of information, and she wasn't giving me honest feedback. And basically we just disposed of the huge pink elefant in the room. It was a little awkward, but once you open up and have speak of some unfomfortable things it opens up the flood gates for all the crap to come out, that doesn't mean its gonna be easy either though.
so its kind of like taking a big painful crap, but once its out your good.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

yup. everytime i come out of therapy, i feel a little better. and i didn't see or feel any progress in myself until the 4th session.


----------



## LonelyHeart87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, with therapy you really have to just throw yourself out there and not hold anything back. It's hard though because you still don't want to be judged, even in front of a psychologist. So it might take a while for you to trust him/her and say what you REALLY want to say and get out there. But it's definitely a relief when it happens. You just have to push yourself.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Is crapping really the best possible analogy here?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

LALoner said:


> Is crapping really the best possible analogy here?


:lol I thought it was quite a nice analogy arkshualee... really got across the feeling of unloading/unburdening/relief :haha


----------

